# Google and Roku Come To Agreement For YouTube, YouTube TV Apps



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

"Roku and Google have agreed to a multi-year extension for both YouTube and YouTube TV," a Roku spokesperson said in a statement. "This agreement represents a positive development for our shared customers, making both YouTube and YouTube TV available for all streamers on the Roku platform."

This is linked on several outlets, but here's the link from Engadget.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

B. Shoe said:


> "Roku and Google have agreed to a multi-year extension for both YouTube and YouTube TV," a Roku spokesperson said in a statement. "This agreement represents a positive development for our shared customers, making both YouTube and YouTube TV available for all streamers on the Roku platform."
> 
> This is linked on several outlets, but here's the link from Engadget.


Thank you, I'm happy to hear that. I was considering replacing my old Roku 2 with a newer model, however the squabble with Google made me hesitate. If I can continue to use the Youtube and Youtube TV apps and count on them to be updated, then It's worth considering again.

5 days later: I got the Roku Express 4K+ receiver. I am amazed at how much faster it is than the Roku 2 was.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Wednesday my Roku TV offered the YouTube TV app for installation. I was amazed that they made the channel available just a day after the agreement with Google.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

I wish the Google restore the Google Play app on Roku!! They claim you can see your GP purchases on the YT app, they have 500 limit of your movies and tv combined. I guess they have tv series at the end because I own over 500 movies and no tv series purchase is listed. Yttv has ALL the movies listed but no tv series. And it doesn't matter if its roku, apple tv, or fire stick the YT app has only 500 limit. Every time you add a title an older one drops off.


----------



## Carson (Jul 5, 2021)

Great news! Happy to hear this.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Edmund said:


> I wish the Google restore the Google Play app on Roku!! They claim you can see your GP purchases on the YT app, they have 500 limit of your movies and tv combined. I guess they have tv series at the end because I own over 500 movies and no tv series purchase is listed. Yttv has ALL the movies listed but no tv series. And it doesn't matter if its roku, apple tv, or fire stick the YT app has only 500 limit. Every time you add a title an older one drops off.



Now ALL my library is available on YubeTube app, even the tv shows which are at the bottom. Now I have access to three seasons of the original Kung Fu from 1972.


----------

